# Kindle1 vs Kindle2 in Oberon Cover



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question for those of you that owned both the K1 and the K2. I have my K1 in my Oberon w/corners cover and slip it in the outside pocket of my purse. I guess when I bump the it against something (usually me) if it is in sleep mode it wakes it up and then starts turning pages. When I open it up I have lost my place in my book. Very annoying. I prefer to leave it in sleep mode rather than turning it off when traveling. My question is, do any of you have the same problem? If so, does it do it on the K2 as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never had that problem with my K1 in an its Oberon cover.

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't had this occur with any of my covers except when I put the Kindle away before putting it to sleep.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It wasn't happening at first, but seems to happen a lot now. I went to get it out of my purse a little while ago and my purse was laying on it side with the kindle down. It had come out of sleep mode and turned to the last page and the battery was have down. I had just charged it on Friday night because I was flying back from Phoenix yesterday. I don't carry anything heavy in my purse. I try to put anything that is heavy in my rolling briefcase. I'm trying to remember to just turn it off, but so used to putting it to sleep that I forget.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's an issue with the cover if it didn't used to do that.  It might be your battery is getting flaky.  

Also, even if asleep, if WN is on, it will periodically try to find a signal and the battery will go down much faster than usual if it can't find one.  I noticed this when I worked inside the Pentagon.  There's basically no cell coverage in the building and both my Kindle and my phone would die during the day if I didn't turn off the connection.

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never had that problem with my K1 either, and it's always in sleep mode in my purse.  In fact, I sometimes have to push the two buttons twice to get mine to wake up.  If I have the top right hand corner strap on mine it often will turn the page on me.  So I normally leave that strap off when my K is on.  But waking up, hmmm, nope, haven't had that problem.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think it's an issue with the cover if it didn't used to do that. It might be your battery is getting flaky.
> 
> Also, even if asleep, if WN is on, it will periodically try to find a signal and the battery will go down much faster than usual if it can't find one. I noticed this when I worked inside the Pentagon. There's basically no cell coverage in the building and both my Kindle and my phone would die during the day if I didn't turn off the connection.
> 
> Ann


It's a new battery and I only turn WN on when downloading a book. I guess I just need to make sure I turn if off when it is in my purse. I think it might be that the straps on the cover are on the 2 buttons that you use to toggle into sleep mode. It never happens when I'm home and just laying it down.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the Klassic and now have a K 2, Oberon covers with both but never had that problem with either.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a K1 in Oberon cover and have never had this problem either - I rarely turn it off, always in sleep mode and I carry it everywhere in my purse.  It seems like it would have to get bumped pretty regularly to go in and out of sleep mode since it returns to sleep mode after 10 minutes if it got bumped once.  Maybe your bottom corner straps are too tight?  You could try stretching them a little (mind stretched some naturally taking it in and out of the cover when I first got it, but they still keep the K very secure).  I seem to remember when my cover was new and the corners were more tight that it didn't take much movement to toggle it to sleep.  Putting my hand in the cover slot to hold it while folded back was enough extra pressure to push the buttons until the straps loosened some.  Good luck!


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be very difficult to have this problem with a K2 since the only way to wake it up when it's asleep is to slide & release the power switch at the top.  I have a K2 & there are no keyboard shortcuts to put it to sleep or wake it up.  Just in case that's helpful, since it doesn't look like anyone's commented on that part of your question.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

crebel said:


> I have a K1 in Oberon cover and have never had this problem either - I rarely turn it off, always in sleep mode and I carry it everywhere in my purse. It seems like it would have to get bumped pretty regularly to go in and out of sleep mode since it returns to sleep mode after 10 minutes if it got bumped once. Maybe your bottom corner straps are too tight? You could try stretching them a little (mind stretched some naturally taking it in and out of the cover when I first got it, but they still keep the K very secure). I seem to remember when my cover was new and the corners were more tight that it didn't take much movement to toggle it to sleep. Putting my hand in the cover slot to hold it while folded back was enough extra pressure to push the buttons until the straps loosened some. Good luck!


They don't seem to be tight. I have only noticed this happening on the last 2 trips I've made. Never did it before that. I'm going to watch it carefully now that I'm home for a couple of weeks. If it happens without being in my purse, then I'll call CS. It happened quite often this last trip and I was getting frustrated. I'm so careful with it and I know it isn't being knocked around at all. My daughter's purse is a bottomless pit and she doesn't have the problem and with 3 children I'm sure it is getting rougher treatment than mine.



purdueav8r said:


> It would be very difficult to have this problem with a K2 since the only way to wake it up when it's asleep is to slide & release the power switch at the top. I have a K2 & there are no keyboard shortcuts to put it to sleep or wake it up. Just in case that's helpful, since it doesn't look like anyone's commented on that part of your question.


Thanks for answering this part of my question. I wasn't sure if the K2 had the keyboard shortcuts. Hmmm, may have to consister getting the K2 sooner. I'm planning on getting it in September and giving my K1 to my grandson. He loves to read and wants one. He has asthma and after reading the thread about the little girl with asthma I realized that it would be perfect for him. He will be 11 and is in gifted classes. He is a geek and proud of it. Now that more young reading material seems to be coming out I think he will really enjoy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> They don't seem to be tight. I have only noticed this happening on the last 2 trips I've made. Never did it before that. I'm going to watch it carefully now that I'm home for a couple of weeks. If it happens without being in my purse, then I'll call CS. It happened quite often this last trip and I was getting frustrated. I'm so careful with it and I know it isn't being knocked around at all. My daughter's purse is a bottomless pit and she doesn't have the problem and with 3 children I'm sure it is getting rougher treatment than mine.


Is it doing it fairly regularly? You might consider slipping off one of the corner straps (I'd suggest the one closer to the spine of the cover to give you the most security) for a few days and see if it happens. (Be careful when you open it so it doesn't fall out!) Then put the strap back on and see if it does it. If it doesn't do it with one of the straps off, then the problem is probably caused by the straps.

A few times, I have had the Kindle advance many pages while the cover closed, but I'm very certain that every time it happened, it was because I just closed the cover without putting it to sleep. But that was me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My next question would be whether it has happened with only one book.  There are others here that can explain better than I can, but there was something about a certain format or publisher of kindlebooks that was more likely to skip ahead (even to the end, I think) when a kindle was put to sleep.  Can anyone else comment on whether this is a possibility?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It happened with different books. I have tried closing the cover and pressing on it to see if I could replicate the problem. I could but I had to push pretty hard. I don't think that much pressure could have been done in my purse, but I am carrying purse, pulling my laptop and pulling my suitcase as well. There are times it will fall of my shoulder and I guess it could bump it against me. I always carry the side I have the Kindle on against my body. They can have my money, but not my Kindle.  

It happened the first time on the plane Friday before last and then again on my flight back yesterday. The flight attendant made me turn it off (I always just put it to sleep and close the cover) and I put it beside me on the seat. It was between the arm and my side. I thought maybe I pushed against, but didn't think I did. I don't like to put it in the pocket in front of me, I'm always afraid it will be to tight or get bumped by someone. It happened again when I put it my purse to change planes. I only had my purse and briefcase with me since I check my luggage. When I got on the next plane and opened it, it was on and had advanced forward several pages.

It doesn't do it when I'm home, but it doesn't really get moved after I turn it off. I thought maybe the corners were holding it down, but they are not tight at all. I will just try to remember to turn it off instead of putting it to sleep while traveling. If it continues to act up I'll call CS. It has 6 more months of warranty.  I just bought a new skin and I think I'll wait a few days before putting it on. If there is something wrong with it and they have to send me a new one I will be ready with a new skin and my Oberon cover.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a K1 with Oberon and now have a K2 with Oberon.  Both with corners.  I did have trouble with the K1 advancing or going back pages when I put it in sleep mode (and also just when I was reading because I would accidentally push the buttons  ).  I never could figure out a pattern as to why it was happening in sleep mode.  I wondered if, right after pushing the buttons for it to go to sleep, I somehow pushed the page buttons before it actually went to sleep...   gee, that's confusing.  Anyway, it happened to me alot...still happens to my husband with that same K1 with Oberon although not as much, but he's not as much of a reader.

I have not had it happen at all with the K2 in Oberon.  The action on the K2 buttons is much different, and although they are easy to push to change pages, they are not easily pushed by accident.

One of the main reasons I really like my k2 over my k1 is the button issue.  I don't think I've helped at all, but those are my experiences...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The key with 'sleep mode' on the K1, is that you press the two buttons and release.  There are accounts of folks who were having page turn problems and such and it turned out they were holding the buttons too long.  So they thought they'd put it to sleep, but had actually put it to sleep and woken it up right way.  Or even put it to sleep and woken it up and put it to sleep and woken it up and put it to sleep and woken it up, without realizing it.  If it ended on 'woken it up' then page turns could inadvertently happen before it put itself to sleep.  The solution is to put it to sleep -- quick button pushes -- and make sure it's sleeping and not flipping asleep/awake before closing the cover.

Ann


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The key with 'sleep mode' on the K1, is that you press the two buttons and release. There are accounts of folks who were having page turn problems and such and it turned out they were holding the buttons too long. So they thought they'd put it to sleep, but had actually put it to sleep and woken it up right way. Or even put it to sleep and woken it up and put it to sleep and woken it up and put it to sleep and woken it up, without realizing it. If it ended on 'woken it up' then page turns could inadvertently happen before it put itself to sleep. The solution is to put it to sleep -- quick button pushes -- and make sure it's sleeping and not flipping asleep/awake before closing the cover.
> 
> Ann


I have been a victim of this for a while but have learned it when I got curious why its not turning pages and turning off... just funny to recall that day.... on... off... sleep.. wake.. sleep wake... Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Jill75 said:


> I got curious why its not turning pages and turning off... just funny to recall that day.... on... off... sleep.. wake.. sleep wake... Anyone else had this experience?


I have definitely had that type of experience.

Only, it was me going through the unending sleep wake cycle, not my Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Most of my problems are when on the plane. If I have to get up to let someone out and I'm unhooking my seatbelt I push the turn buttons. If I'm sitting on an aisle seat if someone bumps my arm I'll press the turn button. I don't have any of the problems when at home.

Now to the exciting news. I was telling my daughter that I was thinking about buying the K2. My children bought this one for my Christmas present and I didn't want to hurt their feelings by buying a new one. I was talking with my daughter a little while ago and told her I was thinking about getting the K2 and asked if that would hurt her feelings. She is the leader of the pack and whatever she feels the others will follow. LOL I had told her that I was thinking of giving mine to her youngest son Dean who is 10 and loves to read. She had no problem with it at all. I thought everything was settled, but she called me back a few minutes ago to tell me that one of her husband's friends at work wants to buy it and that Dean would rather have the IPod touch, which Jon her husband has. Jon has his register to my account and Dean knows he can read on it as well. The best thing is that Jon is a bargain hunter, so he is going to find the Ipod for me.

I'm ordering my K2 today. Happy dances all around.









I now have an Oberon Dragonfly Pond cover and a new Metamorphosis DecalGirl skin, still in package, to sell.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The solution is to put it to sleep -- quick button pushes -- and make sure it's sleeping and not flipping asleep/awake before closing the cover.
> 
> Ann


O.k. thank you for letting me know. I hadn't looked too much for a solution because I received the K2 and I just thought it was one of those quirky things 



Kathy said:


> I'm ordering my K2 today. Happy dances all around.


Congratulations, Kathy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. thank you for letting me know. I hadn't looked too much for a solution because I received the K2 and I just thought it was one of those quirky things


No problem. . .I hope you don't have any more trouble with it. The thing is, it's not illogical to think you need to hold the buttons until you see the screen saver, but if you do, you've actually triggered the sleep mode on and off several times. A lot of us had similar difficulties early on. . . .if you look around you can probably find similar threads from back last fall! 

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a request to post my Oberon cover, so here it is.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Kathy,

Is your cover corners or Velcro?  I may be interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is corners. The color is beautiful. The lady that is buying my Kindle may want to purchase it, but I'll keep everyone posted. If she doesn't I'll post it in the Buy, Sell, Trade or Barter section. If I post it for sale, I'll include the new skin and the new Trendy digital waterproof cover I just received as well. I should know tomorrow if she wants to buy it.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy.  I'll keep checking the BSTB board.


----------

